# Lumber stamps what do they mean?



## Oneway57 (Jul 19, 2014)

As you know from my last post"barn full of redwood". I have relocated all the redwood
And I am calling people for possible sale. I am posting some pictures of the
Lumber stamps for your interpretation. You guys are very knowledgable and
I need the information. Thanks for all your comments.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

K.D. is kiln dried. Many code enforcement requires the certified KD material. I don't know what CRA is, but would assume its the certifying agent.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Do a quick search of the PALCO lumber company. Interesting read.

The CRA is the California Redwood Association which certifies the wood's origin and harvesting methods.

Basically you have kiln dried, old growth redwood. It isn't the same type of redwood currently available, and if it is clear lumber (especially the wide boards) it should bring premium prices. You cannot find true old growth redwood anymore.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like the "Nova Scotia" which so perplexed me and others on your previous post is a bit of a red herring - Palco was based out of a California town called Scotia (originally Forestville), apparently because a large number of people from Nova Scotia (and from New Brunswick, where I live) in eastern Canada migrated there to work in forestry. So maybe they named some of the wood in their honor at one point. 
CRA: California Redwood Association, like SamuraiSaw mentioned.
There's no doubt that you have California Redwood.


----------



## Oneway57 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Oneway57 (Jul 19, 2014)

> Do a quick search of the PALCO lumber company. Interesting read.
> 
> The CRA is the California Redwood Association which certifies the wood s origin and harvesting methods.
> 
> ...


----------

